# Gooey eyes?



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had my hedgie, Persimmon, for about a week and a half now. I got him as a birthday gift, so I'm not sure how old he is, as the people who gifted him to me didn't ask the breeders any questions about him. But I'm pretty sure he's under a year old.

Anyway, since I've gotten him he's been acting normal and healthy, but today I've noticed he has a little bit of goo in the corners of his eyes. It doesn't look like an infection or anything, and it isn't all over his eyes. I would compare it to what it looks like when we get sleep in our eyes (or eye boogers... I don't know the proper term or anything :s, but that's what we call it around here). So I was wondering if this little bit of goo should be cause for concern, or if this sort of buildup is normal? 
He does have a vet appointment in about a week for just a checkup, but I was wondering if you all had any input before that. I'm worried about my little guy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of cage bedding is he on? If Carefresh or any type of shavings, put him on liners. It may be the dust from the bedding is irritating his eyes.

If he is already on liners, try gently cleaning his eyes and if it returns tomorrow, I'd schedule the vet appointment this week rather than next. 

He is adorable.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

He started out on wood shavings, but after reading up on here I was worried about all of the issues it can cause and switched him to fleece lining about 4 or 5 days ago. I know that the breeders that he came from had him on wood shavings too. :s

Thank you for the advice, I'll try wiping his eyes. I hope I'm just being overly paranoid.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Vet said he was as healthy as can be  Thank goodness.


----------

